

HTC One Google Edition announced, launching June 26th for $599 - luiperd
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/30/4379796/htc-one-google-edition-announced-stock-android

======
untog
Very cool. But very expensive compared to a Nexus 4. I'd love to get an HTC
One, but I can't justify it. I'd be interested if they did the same to the
rumoured 4.3" 'mini-One'.

~~~
luiperd
I've been wanting to switch to HTC One, from an iPhone 4S, for a while now.
But I wasn't a big fan of HTC's custom software.

But I agree, this is pretty darn expensive.

~~~
username111
It is actually a comparable price to other phones.

Without contract the iphone 5 is rather expensive as well.

~~~
luiperd
You make a good point, but (actually) happy with my current phone plan and
wouldn't mind extending another two years for a cheaper HTC One with stock
android.

